# NookBoard forums is down/gone? Anyone know why?



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Tried to go to nookboards forum today, and apparently it has disappeared. Could not find anything on google, or mobiread, or anywhere.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Rachel sent a message, apparently there is a problem with the domain server. She is working with her provider to correct.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

It's back up now.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you all.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Interesting, I went to look at the site, but it's blocked at work.  But kindle boards isn't.


----------



## Mary Johnson (Sep 12, 2010)

Could someone please post the link to the nook boards?  Thinking about getting nooks for my granddaughters for Christmas.

Thanks,
Mary J


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Mary Johnson said:


> Could someone please post the link to the nook boards? Thinking about getting nooks for my granddaughters for Christmas.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mary J


Here it is:
http://www.nookboards.com/forum/index.php


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Looks like the flood of Christmas eReader recipients has brought Nookboards down.  I am getting a 404 error.  I am glad that KB's is still up and running.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

They were having problems yesterday morning when I tried to go there. Still down now.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

These are yesterday's and today's posts on Facebook:

Just an update if you noticed the board is down right now, we have maxed out my server limits so they shut down my account!  I am trying to work something out right now, but I am not sure how long that will take.

Just an update. I have secured a new host, but it will take some time to set the new DNS pointers and get the site and database uploaded to the new host. I have never moved servers before, so I am crossing my fingers that everything goes as planned. I will be on Skype today if anyone wants to chat, you can find me by m...


----------

